# IBS Recipes and Ideas (Dec.)



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Note: This is a continuation of the thread that was called "Long-term D Helped by Diet".em,Well, my insides are a little funny this afternoon, after my stressful trip to the library.I will fall back on a safe standbylain steamed white riceHealthy Bake (Highliner) Breaded Fish Fillets (75 % less fat)Canned mixed vegetablesLater on I will have some tea, and maybe a few rice cakes for a snack.I might have a can of Canada Dry ginger ale (not artifically sweetened) for a treat.I know you are not feeling well at the moment.I hope you are taking good care of yourself, and that you feel better soon.Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Lexi,Maybe we should all come to your house for some comfort food! You always have good ideas. Hope your tummy is better now!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Gret,Thanks for your reply!Yep, we could have dinner and it would be a lot SAFER than taking chances in most restaurants.







How have you been doing, Gret?Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## bups212 (Nov 26, 2003)

I agree! Dinner at Lexi's house! How many bathrooms do you have??







Wouldn't that be a sight....Emily


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

That's pretty funny. We think about the bathrooms all the time!!!I'm doing ok, thanks, Lexi! The Ibsacol has the D mostly in check. I've been anxious because of the time of year. I play flute for a lot of programs - that usually revolve around lunch! So I get pretty uptight before each one. I have one today and one tomorrow and that's it for the year. I'm thinking I should probably say NO next year!!! But will I? They always have the sweetest person ask! I started Mike Mahoney's recordings last week. I don't know if it's a coincidence or what, but I had a great week. No running to the potty at all! Unbelievable. I'm still amazed. And yesterday was a biggie at church - cantata with the choir that I direct. I made it! I even felt calm. So that's what's up. I hope everyone survived Thanksgiving and is ready for Christmas! We'll be home which always makes things a bit easier for me and my "condition"!But honestly, I haven't felt this well in probably 5 years! I hope I didn't just jinx myself by saying that!!!Take care!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Gret,Glad to hear things are well!I think it was probably Mike's tapes that made a difference.Since you are a flautist, it seems to me that sound is a very important part of how you process information and express things back to the world.I believe you may have hit on exactly the right thing for you!Best of luck with the tapes.







Not much happening here recipe-wise, except that I am planning an attempt at a meatless, dairyfree version of stroganoff.I will post as to how it works out.In the meantime,for those of you who wonder "Just what the heck can you put on a sandwich?":I have been pleased with the soy versions of: turkey slices, ham, balogna.They are found in the produce department of my local large supermarket.Also, if you are cooking a skinless, boneless chicken breast for dinner, you may as well cook a few of them and save some for a sandwich.Water-packed tuna is okay for me, too, but I am sure to mix it up with this:"Miracle Whip, Ultra Low Fat".I have had no problems with these sandwich ideas.I am still working on ideas that are simple and economical, since I live alone and I am on a restrictive budget.Many of these ideas would work well for someone who is cooking for a family, because the IBS ideas are not difficult to prepare if you are making a separate meal for yourself.Thanks to all who replied.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

MY advice is to stay away from Butter and other high fat foods. So as long as you don't put butter on your steamed rice or toast, vegtables, etc. your plain diet should help. I also don't drink carbonated stuff anymore. But I do drink coffee again which for years I couldn't handle. I like baked chicken and cranberry sauce, fructose doesn't bother me like some people.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiGreat Start to the thread  I put in sandwich Soy Mozzerella, Basil leaves and Pesto, you could also put on thinly sliced tomatoes. Season and eat...Tum playing up but stressed about tomorrow, its at 11 am our time so I will email after I get home,HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thanks for the sandwich idea.







Sounds yummy!You know my thoughts are with you today, and I will look for your E-mail when I get back from a short outing.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx Lexi  Its 8.21 here at the moment and the appt ats 11am, I feel sick







I will let you know later how it wentHugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,I am so sorry that I didn't see this before you went to your appointment.I have E-mailed you.In the meantime, please do take very good care of yourself.







(((em)))







Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Lexi  I have emailed you, Feeling Low. "chat later "Hugs


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

The Great Peanut Butter Experiment (not so great, after all)I woke up Saturday morning feeling good, so I thought I would try this new product that I bought.I miss peanut butter, and I thought that this new product would be fine:"Light* Creamy Peanut Butter" a Safeway brand.It has 25% less fat, according to the label.So I made a few peanut butter sandwiches on the "safe" bread that I usually buy.I ate them, and the reaction kicked in immediately after.It took until today, Tuesday, before I felt okay again.I thought this peanut butter might be okay because of the reduced fat, but no way!For me, it was even worse than regular peanut butter.It has some stuff in it called "maltodextrin" that might be part of the problem.In any case, I do not want to try this stuff again. Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

The Meatless, Dairyless Pizza Coming Soon!Now that my tummy has settled down after the peanut butter event, I am ready to try the pizza experiment.Tonight's the night!I will post as to how it goes.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

A Note on Soy SubstitutesOften they will not taste EXACTLY like whatever they replace, especialy since much of the fat is often missing.Sometimes it takes trying a few different brands.I was very lucky with the first brand that I tried of soy "milk", which is called "So NIce".They have a "regular" flavour for drinking, and a "natural" flavour for cooking.They also have chocolate "milk" which is rich and creamy and doesn't make me sick!This soy version is better than any real chocolate milk that I have ever tasted.(It's a favourite indulgence for chocolate cravings now.)They have come out with an "eggnog" for the holiday season.I tried another brand called "So Good" which was on sale.I bought the strawberry flavoured "milk" and I was thrilled with it.It was okay, but nowhere near as good as the other brand.I try to be adventurous about this, and to keep an open mind.Anything that doesn't make me sick helps, and some stuff actually tastes pretty good!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Lexi,Try Cashew Butter instead of Peanut Butter.Jennifer


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Jennifer,Thanks for the suggestion.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

The Meatless, Dairyless Pizza It was highly successful!







For one 12" (medium pepperoni pizza):1/2 of a 300 g. mozzarella flavoured loaf (Lactose, Cholesterol + Rennet free) I used this brand "Okanagan's Soya".1/2 of a 120 g. (4.2 oz.) pkg. of Veggie Pizza Pepperoni I used a brand called "Yves". This product is pre-sliced. 1 - 12" Pizza Shell (I used a brand called Deli World.)1 can tomato sauce, 213 ml. (8 oz. liquid) (I used the "Safeway" brand.)OreganoBasilItalian Seasoning (optional)1 disposable foil pizza pan (for 12" pizza)Method:I just made up one pizza, but this is easily doubled to make 2 medium pizzas.Preheat oven to 450 degrees.Put pizza shell on pan.Open can of tomato sauce, and take out 1 Tablespoon to reserve in fridge for Stroganoff, coming later this week. Or simply use the whole can if you wish!Mix sauce with 1 T. oregano and 1/2 T. basil, then cover shell almost to the edge.If you like juicy pepperoni, put that on next.If you like crisp pepperoni, put the meat on top of the cheese.Put coarsely shredded cheese on top of the sauce, or on top of the sauce and pepperoni.Sprinkle a dash of Italian seasoning or a dash of oregano on top of the cheese.Bake at 450 degrees for 10 minutes, then turn on broiler, and broil for about 2-3 minuts.Watch carefully.Let pizza cool slightly after taking it out of the oven, then cut slices.Note:This is very high in protein, supplied by the soy "cheese" and the soy "pepperoni".I had planned on eating only half of it, but I have been pizza-deprived for a long time!I scarfed down the whole thing, along with 2 cans of "Canada Dry" ginger ale (not the artificially sweetened stuff).The soy mozzarella I used does not brown quite as well as real mozzarella, and it doesn't get "stringy" when it is hot.The pizza I made is very low fat, which is great because I never did like the orange rivulets of grease running up my forearm when I ate pizza before.I was so content that I fell asleep on my couch shortly after; not a good idea because of the IBS and GERD.But I was fine all last night and this morning too . . . absolutely no bad reactions!!!







I have the ingredients for another pizza, and I am looking forward to eating this again!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx for posting this, it sounds scummy. I am just wondering as I can't have tomatoes whether I could do it without or try an alternative ! ?I did this last night for tea even Hubby liked it ! : *Mozzerella Strudel* salt and freshly ground pepper750g floury potatoes, peeled and cut in chunks3 small garlic cloves1 tsp coarse sea salt250g smoked mozzarella (ideally buffalo mozzarella) or other smoked cheese, cut in 1cm cubes *I used Soy * 3-4 tbsp flat-leafed parsley, finely chopped375g ready-rolled puff pastry *I used basic pastry as Puff is too fatty for me* egg yolk, for glazing *I didnt do this and it was ok* Bring a pan of water to the boil and salt it well. Add in the potatoes and simmer until the potatoes are soft, about 15 minutes. Drain, mash and allow to cool. Using a mortar and pestle, pound the garlic with the coarse salt into a smooth puree. Add the puree to the cooled potatoes, along with the smoked mozzarella and parsley. Season with a generous grinding of black pepper and stir until thoroughly combined. Lay the puff pastry out on a baking sheet. Spoon the potato mixture into a long sausage-shape on one side of the pastry edge, leaving a border on that side, and plenty of pastry to fold over the top of the mixture on the other side. Smooth the mixture and fold the pastry all the way around forming a stuffed tube. Seal the ends by pressing the pastry together. Press together the long seam, then roll the strudel over to rest with the seam underneath. Cover and chill for 30 minutes or up to 48 hours. When ready to bake, preheat the oven to 220ï¿½C /gas 7. Using a sharp knife, make diagonal slashes on the top of the strudel, about 2cm apart. Brush all over with egg yolk. Bake for 30-40 minutes, until deep golden and crispy all over. Cool for at least 5 minutes, then slice into portions along the slashes and serve. Lexi I have emailed you.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,As for tomato sauce:In the days when I could eat regular pizza I once tried a type of pizza with no tomato sauce; it was just the cheese and minced onions on a pizza dough base.It tasted different, but was pretty good.I also once had a whole-wheat pizza with a white sauce, broccoli, and shredded cheddar on top but this was too far removed from MY idea of pizza.Maybe other people out there have some ideas of a tomato sauce substitute?Thanks for posting the recipe.







That sounds like a wonderful company dinner.Take care,







. . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Dinner tonight will be :225g/8oz Chinese leaves (Peking cabbage)225g/8oz Chinese greens, such as Chinese flowering cabbage or pak choy, or spinach225g/8oz asparagus225g/8oz carrots2 Large Green Peppers2 Large Red Peppers4 oz Mushrooms1ï¿½tbsp groundnut oil2 tbsp coarsely chopped shallots (I use Leeks)2 tbsp finely chopped fresh root ginger2tsp salt 1-2 tbsp water2tsp sugar1 tbsp Shaoxing rice wine or dry sherry (I use Miso & Soy)2tsp sesame oilCut the Chinese leaves into 4cm/1ï¿½in strips. Then cut the greens and asparagus into 4cm/1ï¿½in pieces. Cut the carrots on the diagonal into slices 5mm/ï¿½in thick. Heat a wok over a high heat. Add the groundnut oil and, when it is very hot and slightly smoking, add the shallots, garlic, ginger and salt and stir-fry for 1 minute.Then add the carrots, peppers, muchsrooms and asparagus and stir-fry for 30 seconds. Add the water, cover and cook over a high heat for 2 minutes. Add the Chinese leaves and greens, together with the sugar and rice wine or sherry. Stir-fry for 3 minutes or until the greens are thoroughly wilted. Then add the sesame oil and serve at once.Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thanks. That sounds like a very good stir fry!I know that you have posted a little about miso before, but could you give a little info on it here?I have had miso soup in a Japanese restaurant, but I have never cooked with it.What exactly is it?How do you use it in cooking?Thanks,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Miso is a rich, salty condiment that characterizes the essence of Japanese cooking. The Japanese begin their day with a fortifying bowl of miso soup and use miso to flavor a variety of foods in other meals throughout the day. Making miso is a household art in Asian countries, comparable to the American practice of canning foods. To make miso, soybeans and sometimes a grain such as rice, are combined with salt and a mold culture, and then aged in cedar vats for one to three years. Most miso that is made in western countries is produced in a similar manner, although "quick" miso also is available. This quick miso is generally inferior in taste. Miso is actually a group of condiments. The addition of different ingredients and variations in length of aging produce different types of miso that vary greatly in flavor, texture, color and aroma. In Japan, different types of miso are prepared and evaluated much the way Westerners judge fine wines and cheeses.Buying & Storing MisoMiso is available in natural food groceries and in Asian markets. Store miso in the refrigerator, where it will keep for several months. The white mold that sometimes forms on miso is harmless. It can be scraped off or mixed into the miso.Using MisoUse miso to flavor soups, sauces, dressings and marinades, and to make delicious patï¿½s. Use it in place of anchovy paste in recipes or as a substitute for salt or soy sauce in recipes. Because miso is high in sodium, use it sparingly. One-quarter cup in a quart of water makes a savory soup stock. A tablespoon of miso mixed into a cup of hot water produces a low-calorie broth to sip for an afternoon snack.Hope this helps


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thank you, I have learned a lot about miso.







As you know, I live alone and on a tight budget.I am usually hesitant to buy an ingredient if there are only a few uses for it.You have given lots of uses for it, and I will buy some soon.Thanks,  ... from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Here is a Miso Noodle Soup for you:200g soya noodles300ml dashi or vegetable stock1/2cm cube fresh ginger175g tenderstem broccoli120g carrots120g baby courgettes2 spring onions1 tbsp miso Bring a large saucepan of water to the boil and cook the noodles according to the packet instructions, about 10 minutes. Meanwhile, trim the broccoli and baby courgettes. Finely dice the carrots. Chop the spring onions and finely chop the ginger, keeping them separate. When the noodles are cooked, drain and rinse them, then set aside. Wash out the pan and return it to the heat, adding the stock and ginger. Slowly bring it to the boil. Add all the vegetables to the stock, except the spring onion, and simmer for 3 minutes. Stir in the noodles and allow them to heat through. Remove the saucepan from the heat and stir in the miso. Divide the vegetables, noodles and broth amongst large bowls, sprinkle with the chopped spring onions. If tum is being very funny but I have to eat something I just have the Miso broth on its own. HugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Thanks for that recipe, and it's good to know that miso broth is good for an upset tummy.







I must avoid most commercially prepared soups because of MSG, and the high fat content.I have been going to the health food store to buy OXO-type cubes with no MSG, but this recipe looks like it will be more fun and even a little exotic!I also must avoid gravies, and a lot of commercially prepared seasonings; because of the Fat and/or MSG.I had considered trying Marmite or Vegemite for flavouring and colour, but MISO seems like it may well be the answer for that, too.FRIDAYIt is FISH night (and Eastenders) for me.I am planning on fish cakes, mashed potato (with soy milk), and baby peas (petit pois).Tinned fruit for dessert.SATURDAYIt's usually pasta night for me.I expect that I will be trying the crumbled up Italian-seasoned tofu product.SUNDAYI usually like to have a regular-type dinner for Sunday.I expect to be doing the Meatless, Dairyless Stroganoff this Sunday.I even managed to find broad noodles that have no yolks in them, so the meal will be egg-less, also. Take care,  . . . from Lexi.


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Ladies (and others)!The only other tomato-sauce-substitute that I can think of is pesto. It's really yummy on pizza (with the right topings) - but it's expensive (sorry Lexi). Hope you have a great weekend!~


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Candy,Thanks for the idea.







What type of toppings do you suggest for using with the pesto?Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's a pizza idea for those of you who can eat beans. It may to too far removed from pizza for some of you (Lexi!) but we love it. I don't have the actual recipe at my fingertips but it goes something like this:Spread a pre-baked pizza shell with some fat-free vegetarian refried black beans (I season them with cumin). Top with salsa and/or diced fresh tomatoes, sliced black olives, sliced green onion (not needed if you can't do onions) and soy cheese. Bake at 400 for about 15 minutes until the cheese is melted and beans are heated thru. The kids top this with lettuce and sour cream. I eat it without - yummy!Tonight is fish - fried for my husband, baked for me and the kids. Steamed rice and steamed broccoli, with cheese sauce for hubby and son.Sometimes it is a challenge to please everyone in the house. I manage ok most of the time, but sometimes the family ends up eating my bland stuff if I don't have time or energy to make amendments for them, like the cheese sauce. They are always welcome to cook for themselves it they don't like it - funny how they never do...easier just to eat what is put in front of them! Bless their hearts, they never complain.







Marty


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Hmmm...I guess it depends on your taste, really. I like mushrooms, broccoli (cut into little pieces so you don't get a huge mouthful), peppers and tomatoes... I'm a veggie freak so pretty much any veggie goes for me...I don't know, for some reason I'm drawing a blank on veggies right now. (Probably because I'm only eating plain toast and drinking peppermint tea -- all day!! -- to try to settle my tummy). Let me know if you try it, but it sounds like you've already got your fill of great recipes~Take care~p.s. Lexi - Your little hand-waver at the bottom of your messages makes me smile every time!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

LexiYour weekend food sounds scrummy, Can I come for some







 CandyPesto is a good idea. I eat Spagetti (pasta) tossed in Pesto and Garlic infused Olive oil so I suppose it would be ok on Pizza will have to try it. Thanx







MartyIt does sound nice but I cant do beans or tomatoe's. It makes me very bloated and gassy







Thanx everyone for you input. It great to get others ideas.Lexi Hope you have a good weekend. Tum is dodge so I am sticking to Plain Pitta Bread at the moment







Take Care  Emx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Em, Marty, Candy,Thank you for your responses.







I would love to have a banquet for IBS people, and we could all eat with no fear of nasty after effects!Wouldn't that be a wonderful thing!







Em, I cannot manage even the tiny bit of parmesan cheese in some pesto, but I expect that you will be able to come up with a gourmet pesto pizza!Something with various exotic mushrooms, maybe?I greatly appreciate that people do "drop in" and share with me.It is difficult to cook for IBS, and all suggestions and cooking ideas are very welcome.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Italian Seasoned Tofu ProductBrand name: Pete's Tofu, 2 convenient pouches. 2 x 175 g. (2 x 6.2 oz.)Mixed reviews on this one.I crumbled it up as the package suggested and added it into hot cooked pasta.The product was like a dry cottage cheese curd with Italian seasoning on it.I hadn't put anything into the pasta, like olive oil or butter, so the combination was very dry.I think this product would be better as part of a sauce, or mixed into casserole ingredients and baked.There is a recipe on the back of the package for a lasagna.I could make up a thin low-fat white sauce with soy milk and cook it, then add it to a blender; add in this tofu product then blend to combine well: this might very well be a terrific Alfredo Sauce.I have the second pouch in my freezer now, and I may try the "Alfredo Sauce" idea soon.I like the double pouch packaging; very convenient for me.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Lexi,Of course we will share our cooking ideas and recipes with you! Sounds like we have similar eating habits and taste in foods.One thing I wanted to suggest - I can't remember the brand name (I'll look for it) but there's a dessert tofu - don't know if you've ever tried it. It looks like a package of tofu but has two compartments. The flavours I saw were mango-peach and a berry flavour. I only tried the berry one and it was really good!! It's a nice treat -- and those compartments mean you can eat one and eat another a week or two later! Anyway, it was yum and thought you might want to give it a go!See ya~


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Low Fat StroganoffThis was a great success!







First I will post the original recipe, then my adaptions of it.Beef Stroganoff1/3 Cup all purpose flour1/2 Teaspoon salt1/8 Teaspoon pepper2 Tablespoons margerine (butter browns too fast)1lb. Filet or sirloin steak, cut in 1/4" strips *1 Cup thinly sliced mushrooms*1 Medium onion chopped1/4 Teaspoon garlic powder, or 1 clove mincedButter or margerine*Beef stock*Tomato sauceSour cream*Sherry*Mix flour, salt and pepper together in small bowl.Melt margerine in frying pan. Dredge meat in flour mixture and put into pan. Brown quickly on both sides.Add mushrooms, onion, garlic powder and butter.Cook, stirring often until onion is clear. Stir in remaining flour mixture.Add beef stock and tomato sauce. Stir until it boils and thickens. Stir in sour cream and sherry. Heat through.Serves 4.Jean Pare', Company's Coming "Main CoursesAdaptions:For meat substitute this product "Smart Menu" Steak-style strips (simulated steak strips) 6 oz. (170 g.)For thin-sliced mushrooms, 1 - 10 oz. (284 ml.) can of sliced mushrooms, drained well.I used a clove of garlic, minced finely.Omit second amount of butter. This worked well.For beef stock, I used 2 1/2 Tablespoons of No MSG Beef stock powder and the water. If MSG is not a problem for you, then just use any beef stock or a OXO cube and water.Sour cream: I cannot digest any dairy. So I used a tofu substitute for the sour cream.(Recipe to follow.)There is a type of tofu-product "sour cream", but I couldn't find it anywhere.You could use low-fat sour cream if you can digest dairy.I left out the sherry, and it still had a nice rich flavour and excellent colour.The cook book suggests buttered noodles; I didn't butter them, and I used 1/2 of a 340 g. bag of a type of extra broad egg noodles called "No Yolks".They also have no artificial colouring and no preservatives.Tofu "Sour Cream"1 lb Firm tofu (drained) I used low-fat tofu.1 Small garlic clove2 Tablesoons lemon juice1/2 Teaspoon sea slat (I used regular salt.)Combine all ingredients and blend. Recipe by Marilyn McDonald.(I did this in my blender.)It keeps well, and works great as a baked potato topping, or a tablespoon or 2 in my home made meatless borscht.The Beef Stroganoff recipe suggests that this serves 4; if you are serving 4 you will probably need a side vegetable.I ate 1/3 of the Low Fat Stroganoff, and I froze 2 portions for another time.This was quite good, and I would serve it to company with the explanation that it is low fat, and I wouldn't even bother to explain the rest of it, unless asked.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

OOOPS!I left out the amounts for some stuff in the original recipe for beef stroganoff:1 1/2 Cups beef stock1 Tablespoon tomato sauce1 Cup sour cream2 Tablespoons sherryNote to Candy:Thanks for the info on the tofu dessert product.I will look for it at Safeway next time I go.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx for that Lexi, It does sound nice. I would leave out the Tomato, Sour Cream and Sherry but it does sound nice. I love Sheperds Pie and Chilli Con Carni but have to be careful with the spicy/beans content.I am still on my pitta breads, Its 2 am here and while I listen to Hubby snoring I am typing







Hopefully it will ease tomorrow as I am craving proper food ! Mushrooms and Pasta ! ! lolThanx again for the input of others, it all helpsEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I found this and as I am a Mushroom fiend it sounded nice :For the mushroom mash:25g butter1 small onion, finely chopped1 garlic clove, finely chopped115g mushrooms, finely chopped2 large potatoes, peeled and freshly boiled2 tbsp chopped parsley1 tsp wholegrain mustardsalt and freshly ground peppermushroom mash. Heat the butter in a heavy-based saucepan. Add in the onion and garlic. Fry over moderate heat for around 5 minutes. Add in the mushrooms, stir and cook for 1 minute. Add in the cooked potatoes, crushing them with a fork until they are all broken up. Stir in the parsley, mustard. Season with salt and freshly ground pepper.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,I hope you feel better soon!







Thanks for the recipe for the Mushroom Mash.That sounds like it will be an excellent acompaniment for the Breaded Oven Baked Chicken Breasts that I am planning this week.I cannot use "Shake N Bake" coating mix because of MSG and other chemical ingredients, so I will be thinking of a tasty alternative for oven-baking chicken breasts.Take care,  ... from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Lexi -Here is how I do "shake & bake" for chicken or fish:Soak chicken or fish fillets in a mixture of milk (soy if you please) and beaten egg (or egg substitute). After soaking, roll in a mixture of plain dry bread crumbs (I like Progresso) mixed with no-salt seasoning mix like Mrs. Dash or Spike. Place chicken or fish in baking dish and spray with cooking spray (Pam Olive Oil flavor works great). Bake at 425 for 30 minutes or so (chicken) or 20 minutes (fish fillets). Just like shake & bake without the salt and MSG and lower in fat!







Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Here is one idea so far : Chicken with Crispy Potato ScalesPreheat oven to 250C/500F/Gas 9.Preheat ovenproof frying pan.Preheat a medium saucepan.Use a mandolin to cut the potato into wafer thin slices. Place the potato slices in a small bowl, season and dust with the flour. (If you cant do flour I dont suppose it would matter just have to be gentle !)Arrange the basil leaves on the chicken breast. Arrange the potato slices on top of the basil leaves.Heat the vegetable oil in the frying pan. Place the chicken in the frying pan with the potato crust facing up and fry for 2 minutes.Carefully turn the chicken over and fry the potato crust for 3 minutes.Transfer the frying pan to the oven and bake the chicken for a further 7-8 minutes.Remove the chicken from the oven. Place the chicken in the middle of a plate,and serve.Hugs  I will try and think of somemore


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Marty and em,Marty, thanks for the "Shake N Bake" ideas. As it happens, I already have Spike and Mrs. Dash seasoning because they have no MSG.Em, thank you also. That sounds like a great idea for a complete meal that is quick to prepare. Sounds yummy. I more or less stick to the diet suggestions in the "Eating for IBS" book by Heather Van Vorous.The only things I do differently: I am quite careful with acidic foods because of my GERD; I can manage some tomato sauce but orange juice would make me violently ill.I seem to be horribly sensitive to MSG, and generally avoid foods with a lot of strange chemicals in them.I am so pleased that people do read this and contribute.Thanks . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI don't know what you are like with the usual loaf of bread but I do my breadcrumbs with Pitta Breads, Italian Herbs and an egg white to bind. It doesnt seem to agrivate IBS or GERD for me.Also when I am feeling lazy I do this recipe:2 x 200g/7oz skinless chicken breasts1 handful of dried porcini225g/9oz mixed mushrooms, torn up1 large glass white wine3 large knobs of butter *I use Olive Oil with enfused Garlic* 1 handful of fresh thyme2 cloves of garlic, peeled and sliced *(I also sometimes put in Fennel, Peppers or Green Beans )* Using wide tin foil, make your bag by placing 2 pieces on top of each other (about as big as 2 shoeboxes in length), folding 3 sides in and leaving 1 side open.Preheat the oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.Mix everything together in a bowl including the chicken.Place in your bag, with all the wine juice, making sure you don t pierce the foil.Close up the final edge, making sure the bag is tightly sealed and secure on all sides, and carefully slide it on to a roasting tray.Place the tray on a high heat on the hob for 1 minute to get the heat going, then bake in the middle of your preheated oven for 25 minutes.Remove from the oven, place the bag on a big plate, take it to the table and break open the foil.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,I seem to be fine with most breads except for whole-grain (wholemeal) breads, and I avoid cracked wheat or partly whole wheat breads.I like pita breads, naan breads, Italian breads, French bread, San Francisco sourdough bread, and even a very light rye bread.I eat oatcakes (imported from Scotland) for snacks, along with rice cakes and other things.I think that scones would be okay, but I need to make them less "rich" before I can try baking them again.Thanks for the recipe you posted.It seems easy to prepare yet very tasty!I am thinking of trying it on a Sunday.On Sundays, I often have a dinner guest, and I just like the idea of a nice Sunday dinner anyway.We usually would have a roast on a Sunday when I was a child, and I just got into the habit.Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

HiI love all white bread ! especially French Sticks. I do have to restrain myself a little though cos it can cause bloating sometimes !.I also love roast dinners. Grandma is already trying to force feed me by talkin on the phone about all the vegetables and accompliments she wants to do with Christmas dinner to help out even though I have told her a thousand times what I can and cant eat ! I will have to try and talk to Mum to persuade her that the basics will do !I ate some Chicken Breasts and boiled Potatoes after my weekend of Pitta breads last night. Tum was ok last night but am getting cramps this morning, Me thinks it will be a running day ! !Tonights Dinner is Chicken Mince Balls (Mince, onions, breadcumbs, oregano, basil, parsley, bay and seasoning) and Spagetti.Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Em,Yeah, I know those "running" days myself, and I hope that you feel better soon!Tested a new poduct from Superstore:"Galaxy" brand Veggie Slicesimitation "cheese" slices.Conclusion: These are no worse than the other real process cheese slices. They are okay for a sandwich; as yet I haven't tested them for melting while being heated.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexii am ok with plain white cheese. I cannot do the red or smelly ones. Have you tried any other recipies yet ? Tonights Dinner is just Pasta with Basil, Garlic infused Olive Oil and Pancetta. An easy Dinner. Depending on tum I may have alittle. If not I will make myself some Mushroom Risotto as I know that tum is safe on that.Hope all is well at your end.Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Em,I went shopping for a while this afternoon, so dinner will be more of the Low Fat Striganoff (defrosted) and more No Yolk extra broad noodles.I picked up that dessert tofu; the brand name is "Pete"s Tofu to go" and it was on sale.I picked up the Key Lime flavour, and a caramel flavour as well.I also managed to find soy versions of cream cheese and sour cream; the brand name is "Tofutti".They are a bit pricey (over $4.00 each), so I might go on making the recipe for mock sour cream in the future as it only costa bout $1.00 to make.The homemade version of soy sour cream keeps very well in the fridge, too.Last night I tried a soy "cheddar" and it was great!Tasty and melted very nicely.Brand name "Okanagan's SOYA Cheddar Flavoured Loaf"I used1/2 of a 300 g. block to top some left over Mexican rice, and microwaved it.Great stuff, I thought.The Mexican Rice is from a mix, "Knorr" Rice Seasoning. There is no mention of MSG in the list of ingedients for this flavour, althought the other flavours of rice saesoning mixes do have MSG.To stretch the mix and to make sure that it is not too spicey for me, I make double the rice with just one packet.The method of using the mix calls for :1 cup rice2 1/4 cups water1 Tbsp butterInstead, I use:2 cups rice4 1/4 cups water1 Tbsp margerine.It works out well for me, as the rice keeps nicely in the fridge and can be easily microwaved for another meal.Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Friday: Well, Friday's fish turned out to be just a salmon sandwich.My tummy was upset because of a small indulgance earlier in the day: I ate a very small baf od licorice allsorts, not a good idea as it turned out.







Saturday: I tried to make an Alfredo sauce with the other small block of Italian-seasoned tofu.I didn't like it particularly, but it didn't make me sick.I made up a thin white sauce with 1/2 clove minced fresh garlic, heated it slightly, then whizzed it in the blender with the tofu product.Discovered that tofu blends very nicely into a sauce.I think the reason I wasn't fussy about the sauce is because the Italian seasoning has an herb in it that I don't care for; maybe tarragon?Next time, I will use plain tofu with a white sauce and my own seasonings.This will be much less expensive.







Sunday dinner: I am thinking of sliced mushrooms, sauteed in a tiny bit of olive oil on boiled potato and onion pierogies (storebought, no MSG), with a dollop of the new "sour cream" on top.MMMmmmmmmmm.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am so sorry that you tum was upset.  As this week is my peiod I have been sticking to "safe" foods. I have had Mushroom Risotto and Pesto Pasta.As we will be travelling on Tuesday, Mondays food will be plain pittas with alittle salad and some Chicken with Oven Potatoes.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow! Everything sounds so yummy! I'm going to have to get cooking!I'll look through my things for something worth contributing!Take care, everyone!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Gret, Thanks for posting.It is good to get others idea's and recipies that we can all learn from which will hopefully help.Take CareEmx


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

*Potato Blinis, I served topped with Mushroom Pate* 450g floury potatoes, peeled and boiled60g self-raising flour, sifted3 eggs200ml milkpinch of nutmeg2 egg whitesPut the potatoes through a ricer or mash them. Place in a mixing bowl. Mix in the flour. Beat 3 eggs together in a bowl and mix them into the potatoe mixture. Add the milk and a pinch of nutmeg. In a mixing bowl, whisk the egg whites until soft peaks form. Fold a third of the whisked egg white into the potato mixture. Fold in the remaining whisked egg white, taking care not to knock the air out of the mixture. Heat a lightly oiled blini pan or small, heavy-based frying pan. Drop in spoonfuls of the potato batter onto the pan and fry until golden brown on both sides and cooked through. Once fried, remove the potato blinis from the pan and keep warm. Repeat the process until all the batter has been used up. I serve the pancakes topped with homemade Mushroom Pate. *Fennel Soup* 2 tbsp butter _I don't normally put in butter_ 1 bulb of fennel, chopped1 onion or large leek, chopped2 medium potatoes, peeled and chopped500ml vegetable or chicken stock375ml semi-skimmed milk or Soysalt and black pepperFor the croutons:2 tbsp olive oil _enfused with Garlic_ 3 slices of breadReserve any feathery tops from the fennel bulb and set aside to use as a garnish. Heat the butter gently in a large saucepan or pot, add the chopped fennel and onion or leek and cook gently, stirring often, until translucent and tender. Be sure not to let the butter burn. Raise the heat under the pan and add the cubed potatoes and stock. Bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer for 20 minutes or until all the vegetables are very tender. To make the croutons, heat the olive oil in a frying pan, add the garlic and allow to infuse over a gentle heat for 5-10 minutes. Trim the crusts from the bread and cut into cubes. Add the bread cubes to the frying pan and use a brush to ensure they are coated with flavoured oil on all sides. Toast, stirring often, until rich golden brown. Remove to some paper towel to drain. Using an upright blender, or an electric wand, process the soup until smooth. Return to a gentle heat, add the milk and allow to heat through. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Pour the soup into warm serving dishes and garnish with the croutons, freshly milled pepper, and any reserved pieces of leafy fennel. Serve hot. Some ideas as I wont be here for a couple of days. I am off to visit family for Christmas *Merry and Painfree Christmas everyone* Em


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Sunday Dinner ReviewOh what bliss!







The sour cream substitute is wonderful, and my perogi dinner was a great success!Now that I have a "cream cheese" and a "sour cream", this had opened up new "culinary possibilities" for me!Wide vistas of delicious IBS-friendly food beckon to me, and I am delighted.







Muffin Mix ReviewProduct: President's Choice Organics Cornmeal Muffin MixMakes 12 muffins.Added ingedients are water, 1 egg, and a little bit of oil.Results: Very good, non-greasy muffins.I have saved some to attempt a cornbread stuffing as a side dish for my turkey breast roast on Christmas Day.Also, at the Meeting Place, under my thread "I found a Schmear for MY Bagel", another BB memeber was kind enought to post a low fat latkes recipe for me.I will be able to eat latkes in honour of my friends who celebrate Chanukah.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

To em, Gret, Marty and everybody else who may read this thread:Happy Holidays to you all!







Best wishes for a peaceful and painfree celebration!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello ladies of the recipe thread! (if there are men reading, don't be insulted - but none seem to be contributing)I have been reading all the postings since my last and I am dying to try some of this! I love latkes but have not been able to have them in so long, so I'll look that low-fat recipe up. Lexi - I tried to make alfredo sauce with tofu some time back and could never get the consistency right. I'm not sure I had the right kind of tofu, because it turned out sort of grainy. Yuk. It was too bland, also. I might try again, because I love the idea.I like the tofutti sour cream and cream cheese, too, but you are right - they are a bit spendy. Thanks for including your recipe for non-dairy sour cream! I'm getting pretty hungry now - haven't been feeling too well for a few days - we have had a stomach bug at our house. So I had diarrhea and nausea for a while, not caused but definitely aggravated by IBS. Tonight I think we will keep it bland for everyone's sake. The old baked chiken breast/white rice/steamed broccoli standby. Oh, how I wish I could dive into a big plate of ribs...and a big pile of fries...and a big bowl of creamy coleslaw...











we can always dream!Best holiday season wishes to all of you - may you have a safe and symptom-free holiday!and Happy Winter Solstice!Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Product ReviewPresident's Choice OrganicsVegetable Barley SoupThis has made me quite sick.I have been up most of the night, very sick with the IBS.I am still queasy and shakey this morning.I should have known better!







I am okay with the chicken noodle and the minestrone soups of the same product line, but the vegetable barley is definitely not a "good thing" for me.Suspect ingredients include "spices", and "seasoning" and I think I just got a whole lot of MSG in my system.Usually I make my own vegetable soup, and I never have a problem with it, but I have been busy with preparations for the holiday season.NOW I know to avoid this product in the future.I hope the swelling in my stomach, face, hands and feet goes down before I go out this evening.AAaarrrgh!!!







Oh well, I am still looking forward to my IBS mini-feast at home tomorrow.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Marty,Thanks for your reply.







I have been thinking about the Alfredo sauce idea some more.This is something that I do want to work on, because it will be easier to digest than tomato sauce.I think that very soft tofu is the way to go, and it seems that minced fresh garlic is important to the preparation.Fortunately, garlic and onions don't bother me, if they are used as a flvouring.Please let me know if you have come up with soemthing, and I will do likewise.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - When you're wondering what to cook next, you can always check the IBS Recipe Exchange (there are about 500 recipes posted currently) here IBS Recipes There's an Alfredo sauce in there for you Lexi, that's gotten rave reviews.







Best,Heather


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - When you're wondering what to cook next, you can always check the IBS Recipe Exchange (there are about 500 recipes posted currently) here IBS Recipes There's an Alfredo sauce in there for you Lexi, that's gotten rave reviews.







Best,Heather


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Heather,Thank you for your reply.







I will defintely check out the Alfredo sauce recipe on your website.I am delighted to see a posting from you on this thread!Your books have made a huge difference in my life and this gives me an opportunity to let you know just how much I appreciate them.Thank you for publishing your books, and setting up your website.You have helped me more than words can express!Best wishes for a peaceful and painfree holiday season.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Got through Christmas with no tummy problems!







Last Christmas I was so sick with the IBS that I spent most of the time in the bathroom or sick in bed.I am overjoyed to get through both Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with NO IBS trouble at all.I would not have thought this possible.Christmas Eve, I got together with some family members for a no-MSG Chines food feast at a restaurant.Originally the family had planned on a more traditional meal at a restaurant, but to my surprise, they changed the plans to accommodate my IBS.They decided that they all would benefit from a Chinese feast with no MSG.I was very pleasantly surprised because I had not even asked for them to change plans for me.Christmas Day, I made my own IBS mini-feast at home, while the some of the family got together for a more traditional meal at one of my sister's place.I did not feel left out because they had gone to some trouble to include me on Christmas Eve.On Christmas day I had:Baked turkey breast roast (no gravy)Jellied cranberry sauce (not whole berries)Mashed potatoes with soy milk and a tiny bit of margerinePeas and carrotsCrusty white dinner rollsHome-made cornbread stuffing made with organic low fat muffins (also a low-fat version)A couple of decorated sugar cookies"So Nice" brand soy "eggnog"A can of regular (not diet) Canada Dry ginger aleI feel great, and the IBS did not give me any trouble at all!







I am looking forward to wonderful leftovers.I hope everyone has a peaceful and painfree holiday season!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

HiI had an good Christmas. We drove to family in Northern England. It took us 7 hours to get there (Normally a 3 hr journey ) due to accidents on the motorway !. I had a Christmas Dinner, no alcohol and even a Mince Pie. Tum was ok ish, had a few major cramps and D on Boxing Day but nothing major. All in all a very good one.Hope you all had a good one tooHugsEm


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Lexi,What good news about your Christmas meals. And to be able to go out without any subsequent problems, as well. I hope 2004 is the beginning of the end of this for you. (I'm just trying to keep my weight gain at 5 pounds over these two weeks. I'm thinking they could name a cross-trainer at the Y after me if this keeps up.)Here's to a very Happy New Year.Mark


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Mark,Thank you for your kind thoughts.







All the best to you and yours for the coming year! Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,Welcome back!







Good to hear that your holiday went fairly well, despite the traffic problems. For tongiht, I'm just heating up a few leftovers from Christmas dinner.I plan on checking out Heather's site for the Alfredo recipe that she kindly suggested.I expect that I might try it next Saturday, if I get a chance to get out for the ingredients.How nice to see postings from people who "drop in" and read this thread!







I am trying to think up an interesting idea for Suday dinner, but something a little lighter than usual, because of the heavier meals I have been eating the last two days!I probably will have to make New Year's resolutions to work out or something, at this rate!







It is such an unexpected joy to be able to eat something and not suffer afterwards.Wonderful to be able to go out for short periods of time, and not have the constant "washroom proximity" anxiety!I Wish Good Health and Happiness for All, in 2004!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

And Good Health and Happiness to you too, Lexi! I have not responded much, but love to read this thread! I learn so much from all of you. Right now though I'm eliminating all soy products for a period of a couple months. I'm trying some products to get the intestines healthy so I can't use soy. I agree with you, the Tofutti products are yummy. I'll go back to them when I can eat again! Giving up dairy and all legumes has made me hungry!I'm so glad you made it through Christmas so well. Keep it up! And have a wonderful 2004!Take care.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Sunday DinnerThis time it was quite a light meal, because I have been eating rather heavy meals over the holidays.I made up a "cheese" sauce with "natural flavour So Nice" soy milk, a bit of flour and a little margerine.Heated it up in the microwave, and added shredded "cheddar" from a loaf of soy "cheese".Poured the sauce over a few steamed broccoli flowerets which were on a bed of cooked macaroni.Quick and easy, and the bit of broccoli was okay since I ate it with a lot of bland macaroni.Today, I plan on going out to get the after-Christmas sales.How nice to be able to plan to go out!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Product Review"Pita's" Roasted Garlic HummousStates right on the label that there is no meat, no dairyMade of chickpeas and a few seasonings.I bought this to try as a dip with pita bread.I cut the pita bread into wedge shapes and tried the hummous.This was fun to eat and I had a bit more of it than I should have.(I have been a bit cautious with legumes due to the gas-producing problem with them.)Fortunately, I planned on staying home in the evening!







There were no OTHER problems with this product.I think this is a good snack food in moderation.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

HiI do like Pitta Breads. They save me when tum isnt happy. I normally just grill them alittle and then eat them. They are also nice with carrots, lettuce, cucumber and chicken in.They can also be rubbed with Garlic infused Olive Oil and served on the side with a salad.Here is a Turkey Pitta to get rid of leftovers (especially at this time of year eh !)turkey, cut into stripsï¿½ large sweet potato, peeled and cubed1 tsp medium curry powderï¿½ tsp ground turmericï¿½ tsp ground gingerï¿½ tsp cumin seeds 1 tbsp vegetable oil1/3 leek, diced2 garlic cloves, crushedï¿½ lemon, juice only200ml/7fl ozt boiled water2 tbsp double cream *I use Greek Yoghurt or Ricotta Cheese* 1 tbsp chopped fresh coriandersalt and freshly ground black pepper2 white pitta breads, halved widthwaysIn a medium saucepan, heat the oil.Fry the turkey for 2-3 minutes until sealed all over. Remove the turkey and set aside.Add the curry powder, turmeric, ginger and cumin seeds to the pan and cook for 30 seconds to release their natural oils and flavours.Stir the leek, garlic and potato into the spices for 2 minutes until well coated.Pour in the lemon juice and water and bring to simmering point. Cook for 5-6 minutes.Stir in the turkey and cook for a further 3-4 minutes. Season.Fold in the cream and coriander.Serve immediately in the pitta pockets.NB. Soft fresh herbs should generally be added to cooked dishes at the end to retain colour and flavour.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

em,That sounds yummy!







I am sure that I can substitute my non-dairy "sour cream" for the cream called for in the original recipe.Yep, turkey leftover recipes are bound to be popular!Thanks again for the this idea and the suggestions aboput pita breads.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

LexiI think Pitta Breads are so versitle. I also use them as bread crumbs with alittle garlic infused olive oil on the top of pasta dishes. Pop them in the oven to crisp up and you have an alternative dinner.Hope tum is behaving.HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Em,Lately I have been feeling better than I have in a long while; of course (as we both know) this is subject to change at any time!







I appreciate the ideas about pitas.I think I will do some experimenting with them.I am going to start a new thread for January; entitled "IBS Food Ideas".I hope that you are well, and that you are looking forward to 2004 as much as I am!







Take care  ... from Lexi


----------

